# Help: Getting to the 5th channle on the TC420



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you program it with the onboard interface? It could be a bug with the windows app.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Shanefe said:


> I have one of the TC420 5 channel Timer Controller and I can program the 1st four channels with the little windows program that is included, but can not access the 5th channel.
> 
> From the New menu, you can choose 5 channels and it shows 5 channels on the program screen, but the edit screen only shows four. The files it produces are binary so I am not sure if I can edit them.
> 
> ...



As of all things Chinese.. there could be multiple versions of the software..
quick search shows possible multiple differences.

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/176469043/Led_Time_Controller_12V_24V.html










I assume you can use the buttons to program it?
Seems to be not a very common issue based on a quick search.

did find a few tid bits..NO guarantees on validity:
http://www.worlduniqueen.com/support_list.aspx?id=120&type=1&typeid=15
http://www.worlduniqueen.com/Download.aspx?classId=2


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mistergreen said:


> Can you program it with the onboard interface? It could be a bug with the windows app.


I was hoping on finding a downloadable version. no luck
so far.
Doubt if it is a bug (not that this software hasn't been found to be buggy in the past) but more likely an incorrect version..

Who knows.. 

Maybe just a new "package".. Have fun w/ this:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...h-power-20A-5-channels/402945_1827104906.html

hmm My above link and this one point to pLED as the software package..
http://www.worlduniqueen.com/Download.aspx?classId=2
It is "zipped" in RAR so at this time I'm not able to unpack it..

i'm leaning to a configuration issue.. It should be there..


----------



## Shanefe (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks. I will download a different copy of the software and see if that fixes it.

I do not believe that you can program the 5th channel from the device menu - the device menu is very basic.


----------



## Shanefe (Sep 8, 2015)

I got a copy that works!

Thanks for help. It was user error. I was using a copy that I had downloaded, turns out that the copy on the CD worked fine. Go figure.

I will post a picture of the light soon. It seems to work well.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Shanefe said:


> I got a copy that works!
> 
> Thanks for help. It was user error. I was using a copy that I had downloaded, turns out that the copy on the CD worked fine. Go figure.
> 
> I will post a picture of the light soon. It seems to work well.


Glad you got it sorted out.. 

sometime manuf. do know better.. LOL...


----------

